# Is All Liquid Carbon Equal?



## superpuma (3 Jun 2021)

Hi
Just starting out this game with a low tech set up. I live in Norway, not easy to get all that’s needed......
Happy Life HappyCarbo seems to be the only carbon source that’s readily available, no chance of having TNC stuff shipped from the UK... Are they all the same? Is one brand better than another?
Thanks for any input....


----------



## Wookii (3 Jun 2021)

@Hufsa is also in Norway and may be able to assist you in sourcing stuff.


----------



## Hufsa (3 Jun 2021)

From what I understand all liquid ""carbon"" products are the same stuff, glutaraldehyde, except for the one from Seachem which is allegedly some kind of polymer of glutaraldehyde. Not likely to be a difference in my opinion, just something so that they can claim theirs is special.

I wouldn't use it in my tanks, and have only used it to treat algae on hardscape removed from the tank, with gloves on and great care taken. You can have a perfectly lovely tank without using it. But for the answer you more likely were asking for, you can buy any brand, the only difference will be concentration strength and price tag 😉


----------



## superpuma (3 Jun 2021)

Tusen Takk Hufsa👍


----------



## zozo (3 Jun 2021)

Dennerle developed a product where they claim not to use Glut. It's based on the Citric Acid Cycle.








						Carbo Booster Max - Dennerle (EN)
					

Quickly and effectively supplies all aquarium plants with easily available carbon   Accelerates growth, plants become fuller and stronger  Can be added as a weekly or daily fertilizer  Liquid carbon fertilizer  Active carbon for accelerated plant growth  Biologically compatible with all aquarium...




					dennerle.com
				




How and what exactly is the secret only Dennerle and the mad professor knows.


----------



## tiger15 (3 Jun 2021)

_All liquid carbons are generically Glutaldehyde, and the only difference is concentration.  They all polymerized, and won’t affect their effectiveness.  If you buy generic Glut, most come with activator (sodiium nitrite and others) which you should never add as it is toxic to fish._


----------



## Tom Delattre (3 Jun 2021)

There's also "Microbe lift bio co2", which is organic and doesn't contain glutaraldehyde (which is toxic, just don't use that). I've been told about it on this forum and using it since, it seems to work great. 

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## The grumpy one (4 Jun 2021)

zozo said:


> Dennerle developed a product where they claim not to use Glut. It's based on the Citric Acid Cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is interesting that Dennerle say it is glutaraldehyde free?

Their safety data sheet for Carbo Booster Max states that - glutaraldehyde 1.9%
Take a look at SECTION 2: Hazards identification!!!!!!!!                                                      Carbo max safety data sheet

I was looking at the Dennerle Carbo Elixier Bio                                                                  Carbo Elixier Bio

Trouble is I can't find a Safety data sheet for this product!!!!!!  
There must be one or they would not be able to sell it in the UK as they call it a Liquid carbon fertiliser and hence it would be classed as a chemical compound?

Anyone used this product and has a list of ingredient percentages?


----------



## zozo (4 Jun 2021)

The grumpy one said:


> It is interesting that Dennerle say it is glutaraldehyde free?
> 
> Their safety data sheet for Carbo Booster Max states that - glutaraldehyde 1.9%
> Take a look at SECTION 2: Hazards identification!!!!!!!!                                                      Carbo max safety data sheet
> ...



Could be i was mistaken and mixed the 2 up... But I remember an early promotion article where Dennerle claimed it doesn't contain Glut. Then it likely was the Carbo Elixier Bio... I never bought it... There is a thread about it somewhere at UKAPS from around the date they launched it on the market. You might find it with the search query Citric Acid Cycle.

Edit:





						Biological liquid carbon
					

What do members make of the new biological liquid carbon products such as https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/dennerle---carbo-elixier-bio-250ml-2323-p.asp?  Do we think they will be safer for fish? More or less effective at improving plant growth than guteraldehyde based products? Has anyone...



					www.ukaps.org
				












						Carbo Elixier Bio - Kohlenstoffdüngung ohne Glutaraldehyd
					

Alles Infos und Details zu Carbo Elixier Bio. Die Kohlenstoffdüngung ohne Glutaraldehyd bietet zahlreiche Vorteile in der Aquaristik.




					www.aquarium-welt.net


----------



## aec34 (4 Jun 2021)

The grumpy one said:


> Anyone used this product and has a list of ingredient percentages?


I bought some a few months back from AG to have a play on a new small tank, understanding it doesn’t contain glut. - I’ll find it later and see what the label says. It definitely has no big hazard warnings on it.

EDIT: photos of bottle label.






Do I think it is making any difference? No idea.
Am I glad I’ve got it to experiment with? Yes.


----------



## tiger15 (4 Jun 2021)

Just to note that liquid carbon is a misnomer, purposely used to disguise the fact that it is really a biocide.  The typical recommended dosage is 2 ppm.  So even if the entire dosage is convertible to CO2, it is merely 2 ppm CO2, less than what you can achieve by injecting atmospheric air into water.  The equilibrium atmospheric CO2 in water is about 3 ppm in outdoor air, and higher in indoor air.  It is nevertheless an effective algaecide and by reducing algae, it can Increase light penetration and plant growth.


----------



## superpuma (4 Jun 2021)

So what’s the difference between Dennerle Carbo Elixier and Carbo Booster Max?


----------



## The grumpy one (4 Jun 2021)

superpuma said:


> So what’s the difference between Dennerle Carbo Elixier and Carbo Booster Max?


That is the question. Booster max has nasty glutaraldehyde in (Causes skin irritation. May cause an allergic skin reaction. Causes serious eye irritation. Harmful if inhaled. May cause allergy or asthma symptoms or breathing difficulties if inhaled. May cause respiratory irritation)

Elixier is the unknown. I might get round to asking Dennerle for the safety data sheet and use my work email address. Trouble is, they only need to list the chemical compounds that are hazardous. Anything that is not is still the unknown trade secret.


----------

